# friends and foes.



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

First I need to appologize to any of you that I have ever offended or upset on this board. I want all of you to know I never had those intentions. I absolutely understand and agree with those that I have offended on here. I sincerely appolgize. I want you to know that I see how I seemed boastful, bigheaded, nothin but talk, and like I was just tryin to make outlandish claims to impress you all,light a fire, and cause problems. Truth is I have casted my 6'6" heavy action fast taper rod with a calcutta 700te reel on the seat with all brakes off 150+ a few yards before. I dont know how I can but in some cold air and a good 15-20mph tailwind and nothin but a lead I've done it. I have no reason to lie to anyone one about that. If i was to make 100 cast over a weeks time It would probally only happen a couple of times though because of the tailwind that i would need. the other 98 cast would be 75yrds or so on a day when you just cant seem to find your groove and 115-120 when all your experience just somehow seems to click. Im sure you know what i mean when i say sometimes you got and sometimes you dont. There have been times when I have been on the planks and for some reason I just had it and could put it out their 125+. with that horse not only beaten but slaughtered and buried I want everyone here to know that its not a brag but a attempt to express what I have achieved due to my deep felt passion for everything their is about surf and pier fishing. Again I appologize and would like to be a regular part of this board so that i to could learn new things from you all to. Best wishes to all of you for a happy and prosperous 2008.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

dont worry about it.
i can throw 400 yards with a 5' boat rod. and a 80w tiagra

have a good safe new years.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ooeric said:


> dont worry about it.
> i can throw 400 yards with a 5' boat rod. and a 80w tiagra
> 
> have a good safe new years.


thanks man. It does bother/worry me. I know I could just say screw em but I dont want to. If I did that it would mean that all the bad perceptions I gave and fellow folks i offended were true and I would be a lier to to everyone and myself by saying I didnt give to crabs about it. . My apolgy is sincere and my desire to feel comfortable and welcomed by all on this board and for all else to feel the same is sincere. My worry is a feeling that I cant nor want to deny.

by the way 400yrds with a 5 foot boat rod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now thats a heck of a cast. 



I would like to know what magging is and how and why people do it. I know its modifiyng the gears or bearings in a reel for more distance. But what are the details??? I got alot things I want some of you to teach me.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

clinder,

I've called bs on some of your claims, which i believed were outlandish. I also offered you the chance to prove yourself, and even offered the use of some of my stuff, you are probably a hell of a caster and i know a good fisherman. If you would ever like to try some real distance casting stuff, you are welcome, and I would like to fish with or cast with you someday, believe me, my passions run deep also.

Here's to the new year:beer:


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

kingfish said:


> clinder,
> you are probably a hell of a caster and i know a good fisherman. I would like to fish with or cast with you someday, believe me, my passions run deep also.
> 
> Here's to the new year:beer:


Same to you friend. 


Serious question................................... 

In distance casting competitions do they have different brackets for rod lenght???? I know there are different gram brackets for lead and different brackets for just weight or weight and bait. What about rod lenght or reel size or line size???? If you got a say 250 dirt bike to race with would they allow someone to race in the same race with a 650 street bike???????????????????


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

they way the feild is leveled in distance casting tourneys, is with line diameter and size of the weight. There are also classes of casters, go to sportcastusa and look at the results, they are divided into classes, you won't be long in the lesser class, a nice long pole and a sweet running abu and you'll be all over 700 feet in no time, maybe more, i don't know squat about dirt bikes


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

kingfish said:


> they way the feild is leveled in distance casting tourneys, is with line diameter and size of the weight.


*line diameter* or test??? do you win prizes and are there entry fees.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Clinder,

In SCUSA events line diameter is restricted to a minimum of .31mm on the 150 gram (5.25 oz) and the 175 (6 oz). The 100 and 125 gram weights require a minimum of .28mm line. The .31 is 10-12 lb test and the .28 is 8-10 lb test depending on the maunfacturer. 

There are also caster classes as follows,

Master class: 725 feet average and above

AAA - 650 feet to 725 feet

AA - 550 feet to 650 feet

A - 450 feet to 550 feet

B - 350 feet to 450 feet

C - 0 feet to 350 feet

So you will be competing against casters in your skill level.

There is a small fee to join SCUSA (20.00 I think)and a fee to cast each day (10.00 per day). There are plaques and prizes, sometimes nice rods are given away.

The SE Open is being help in Shallotte NC March 1-2 with a practice day on Feb 29. Shallotte is only about 10 mins north of Little River SC and about 30 min north of Myrtle Beach. Come on out, You will have a great time and get to check out the latest greatest distance casting gear. Most guys will gladly let you test drive their distance casting rods, reels may be a different story...lol

Tommy


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Clinder, did you do these cast on dry ground then measure them or are you guessing your distance from the amount of line left on your spool. Most people are humbled the first time they go to a casting tourney and see what real distance casting is all about. I used to think I threw a long ways by the amout of line left on my fishing reels. Now I'm a pretty decent long caster after years of practice and tourney casting on dry ground and I now know that the distances I use to throw were way off. I can also judge my distance better now when fishing because I have walked all those feet/yards in practice and competition. 

CB


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

clinder said:


> First I need to appologize to any of you that I have ever offended or upset on this board. I want all of you to know I never had those intentions. I absolutely understand and agree with those that I have offended on here. I sincerely appolgize. I want you to know that I see how I seemed boastful, bigheaded, nothin but talk, and like I was just tryin to make outlandish claims to impress you all,light a fire, and cause problems. Truth is I have casted my 6'6" heavy action fast taper rod with a calcutta 700te reel on the seat with all brakes off 150+ a few yards before. I dont know how I can but in some cold air and a good 15-20mph tailwind and nothin but a lead I've done it. I have no reason to lie to anyone one about that. If i was to make 100 cast over a weeks time It would probally only happen a couple of times though because of the tailwind that i would need. the other 98 cast would be 75yrds or so on a day when you just cant seem to find your groove and 115-120 when all your experience just somehow seems to click. Im sure you know what i mean when i say sometimes you got and sometimes you dont. There have been times when I have been on the planks and for some reason I just had it and could put it out their 125+. with that horse not only beaten but slaughtered and buried I want everyone here to know that its not a brag but a attempt to express what I have achieved due to my deep felt passion for everything their is about surf and pier fishing. Again I appologize and would like to be a regular part of this board so that i to could learn new things from you all to. Best wishes to all of you for a happy and prosperous 2008.


Your a good guy Clinder, I always enjoy your posts. You love what you do. Good times and tight lines.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I agree with Al....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't think it's impossible. If someone can hit 100 yards with a broomstick on their knees, then one ought to be able to hit 150 with a 6'6" rod standing up. I say good for you. I enjoy your posts as well, so I'm with the Dogg and Al. Cheers! :beer:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

basstardo said:


> I don't think it's impossible. If someone can hit 100 yards with a broomstick on their knees, then one ought to be able to hit 150 with a 6'6" rod standing up. I say good for you. I enjoy your posts as well, so I'm with the Dogg and Al. Cheers! :beer:



Exactly 

HNY Clinder :beer:


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

clinder said:


> I would like to know what magging is and how and why people do it. I know its modifiyng the gears or bearings in a reel for more distance. But what are the details??? I got alot things I want some of you to teach me.



Clinder,

"magging" a reel has nothing to do with bearings or gears. It is a method of slowing the spool to make a reel castable. I really don't remember all the physics involved but the magnets and how they are oriented inside the sideplate create what I believe is called an eddy current which disrupts the revolution of the spool, thus slowing it down. I probably have this all screwed up but you get the idea. The distance the magnets are from the spool, number of magnets, etc., are key to fine tuning the reel.
The magnets themselves are not attracted to the metal in the spool since the spools are typically aluminum, but rather it is the magnetic field and how it is affected by the spools speed upon being cast.

Somebody smarter than me should chime in and correct all my mis-information, but I think you get the idea.

Happy New Year!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*jesus clinder*

are you dieing or something and trying to repent.


----------



## alantani (Dec 12, 2007)

among japanese, the end of the year is always hectic. we are required to pay all debts, return all things borrowed, apologize to all those we have insulted and clean the house before the new year. the last one is usually the hardest, but each is equally important. wishing all of you a happy new year. alan

btw, i was trying to load an avatar and sig and could not figure out how. what's the trick?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

alantani said:


> among japanese, the end of the year is always hectic. we are required to pay all debts, return all things borrowed, apologize to all those we have insulted and clean the house before the new year. the last one is usually the hardest, but each is equally important. wishing all of you a happy new year. alan
> 
> btw, i was trying to load an avatar and sig and could not figure out how. what's the trick?


i think using your greasegun as a avatar is nifty.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

alantani said:


> btw, i was trying to load an avatar and sig and could not figure out how. what's the trick?


You have to be a subscriber in order to do that.


----------



## alantani (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah, saw the button.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

happy new year clinder.

hell, i can never even get 100yards with 13ft rod.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

alantani said:


> among Japanese, the end of the year is always hectic. we are required to pay all debts, return all things borrowed, apologize to all those we have insulted and clean the house before the new year. the last one is usually the hardest, but each is equally important. wishing all of you a happy new year. alan


Sounds like a great, and very fundamental idea! Best Wishes back at you!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Clinder, chill you're OK in my book. You tend to get a little exciteable but at least we're all passionate about the same thing. You may take things a little futher than most but I find you to be entertaining. Some of your posts are a hoot, they get people wound up and I get to read and learn alot about casting and fishing thanks to you. Hope you have a Happy and Healthy New Year! Philly Jack


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I know that its common for a rod to be used with only one eye for casting. Do any of you employ this rod modification while fishing or for casting comp. only??


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

also I think i may have asked this sometime back but cant rememeber. Have any of you ever tried spraying teflon lubricant on mono to improve casting distance. I used it often when I used to fish the stratos javalin pro. bass tour and it worked great. I had to reapply it every 5-10 cast and replace the line every few weeks but it was deffinately worth the trouble.

Tommy, would a practice like this be considered against the rules in a competition??


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Clinder,

I don't see anything in the rules that would disallow it. I'm no longer a club officer so that is only my opinion.

http://sportcastusa.blogspot.com/2005/01/tournament-rules.html

That being said, I would check with the club president first.

Tommy


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Tommy said:


> Clinder,
> 
> I don't see anything in the rules that would disallow it. I'm no longer a club officer so that is only my opinion.
> 
> ...


Thanks tommy. Have you tried this.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Years ago when practicing I tried spraying "Reel" Magic" on a cloth and winding in the line through it.

I could not see a measurable difference in distance.

Tommy


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

take a can of teflon lubricant and spray it directly on the spool of line like you would spray wd40 on a rusted bolt. I recommend tightning the brake a little on the first cast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
only works on mono but I guarantee you see a measurable difference for sure!!! try it out and let me know.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Distance*

Yea Tommy, you better listen up and you will get some pointers. I'm off to the garage to cut all the eyes off my rods.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

surf rat said:


> Yea Tommy, you better listen up and you will get some pointers. I'm off to the garage to cut all the eyes off my rods.


I hear ya man Im lookin for pointers to. Does removing all but the tip eye on a rod improve distance noticably? I was looking at some video of some casting competitions and saw some people had only one eye on their rod. Im guessing its preference. Ive never tried it does it work surf rat?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*correction*



clinder said:


> take a can of teflon lubricant and spray it directly on the spool of line like you would spray wd40 on a rusted bolt. I recommend tightning the brake a little on the first cast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> only works on mono but I guarantee you see a measurable difference for sure!!! try it out and let me know.


that is of course if you havent already tommy.
my apology surf rat.:redface::redface:


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Cutting eyes*

I think it would help. I can see where the guides would only cause friction. Even some way to have only a half of the top guide would be even better. That way after the cast the line could come straight off the reel. You are on something .I mean onto something.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

surf rat said:


> .I mean onto something.



yeh I think im onto something to. Thanks. What advice or pointers would you give to someone like me who has no experience casting long rods that would be helpful surf rat? Our beach is very shallow so I fish most always from the pier. Our pier here has a smaller end and an overhang that makes it nearly imposssible to use a rod of 10+ feet. Even with my better than average ability with a shorter rod it still isnt enough to reach a decent depth from the beach. I want to do alot more from the sand this year and know Im gonna need as much distance on a *more consistant basis *than i get with my current rod. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't know where the one eyed casting rod came from, but I can't see where that would help. I understand cutting friction down, but you're not going to get a good load in the rod using one guide. It'll bend it, but without a number of guides to distribute the stress of the hit along the entire blank, you're probably running the risk of breaking the tip off. You're also not going to load the rod along it's intended arc. I could see taking a rod with 8 guides and cutting it down to say 4-5 guides for distance casting only, but a properly setup rod with the right number of guides will probably outperform that rod anyway. The intention of so many guides is to distribute stress along the blank that matches the natural bend of the rod. I wish I could post the recent article from Rod Maker that gives a much better explaination of what I'm trying to say.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Spraying teflon lub,reel magic or things of that nature on reels, rods and line are perfectly legal in all SCUSA events. As for casting with one guide I haven't seen anyone do that.
Bob S


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

So clinder when we going to fish. I got a Peen 525 mag you are more then welcome to try got one mounted on a 12 foot rod and one on a 15.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Allaround.....SSf


----------

